# trying to figure out jungle juice



## blondlebanese (Mar 20, 2016)

I want to use the three part jungle juice, grow, bloom and micro but can't decide if they are synthetic nutes or not.  can anyone answer that?  I would appreciate that.  thanks.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2016)

They are synthetic. so is miracle grow.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 22, 2016)

I use the JJ 3 part. It is totally synthetic and great for hydro. Its a little more tricky to use in soilless or organic soil. You will need to use pH adjuster and test you pH regularly. If you use it in soilless and do a drain to waste setup, it would work quite well but would need a little flushing periodically. I use it at 5ml per gallon of all three parts during veg period. that gives you about 800ppm. If you are starting out clones or seedlings you can divide it in half with straight water to get 400ppm. You can mix 2:1 water to get 600ppm. 

I generally will keep my vegging plants in coco coir with pearlite and coco chips and water straight in as soilless until they are ready to go into flower. If you do hydro or soilless (especially with coco) you will need to add 6ml per gallon of calmag additive. I do feed/water every time they get dry. I also aerate my jug of solution for at least 24hrs before using as it helps the roots. I generally don't pH the solution as I have found it works out around 6.2 after aeration. (this can vary depending on a few factors so check before using my numbers)

If you are interested in more info just PM me


----------

